# Prep a used glock for carry



## flyingfrog509 (Jul 13, 2010)

So my wife is going to carry as soon as we get her a glock26. (her choice since she has mostly shot and learned on a glock1 7)

My concern is...if we find a used G26 what steps should I take to make sure it is 100% up to snuff to carry.  Enough that you'd be willing to bet your wifes life on it if it is ever needed.

I know with new guns I've been told never to carry them until you've shot at least 500 rounds through it and have shot 20-50 rounds of the self defense rounds you'll carry in it with no feed problems.  Used...I'm not sure because all the guys we use to shoot IDPA with are in FL and no longer stay in touch.

Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## DblTee (Jul 13, 2010)

take it by glock in Smyrna, they'll go through it for you and replace anything that is out of spec.  Usually takes less than an hour.  They'll also install nite sights for around $60 IIRC.

It's really nice to have them so close


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Jul 13, 2010)

Let her shoot it and make sure she's accurate. Then I'd run it by Glock and have it gone over. I'd then shoot the heck out of it and call it good.


----------



## STONEWALL0628 (Jul 13, 2010)

Wiskey_33 said:


> Let her shoot it and make sure she's accurate. Then I'd run it by Glock and have it gone over. I'd then shoot the heck out of it and call it good.



*X2*


----------



## VHinch (Jul 13, 2010)

flyingfrog509 said:


> I know with new guns I've been told never to carry them until you've shot at least 500 rounds through it and have shot 20-50 rounds of the self defense rounds you'll carry in it with no feed problems.



This applies to used guns as well, but you really need to fire a minimum of 250 rounds of whatever you're planning to carry, and I'm personally not comfortable with a carry gun until I've successfully fired 500 rounds of my carry load through it.


----------



## flyingfrog509 (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks guys...good advice all the way around.  Trust me...she will be shooting a lot before she carries a new gun.  Luck for us when I made enough money we were able to get some training and shot IDPA together for about a year.  So at least there isn't another untrained loon armed on the loose. ***grin***


----------



## gjdjr1 (Jul 13, 2010)

I would take it to Glock first, then go shoot it. I was just there today, and left a Certified Armorer.  Yeah comeon! You cannot beat their service and reliability.  Good choice to protect your wife my friend.


----------



## weagle (Jul 21, 2010)

You can never get too much training, but don't think you have to have 3rd level black belt pistol ninja credentials to responsibly carry a pistol.  A responsible person can safely carry and use a self defense handgun with some pretty basic training.

2 pistols I would carry without hesitation right out of the box are a S&W revolver and a Glock pistol.  Oh you can bet your paycheck I would be putting some rounds down range the first chance I got.  However,  if i didn't have another pistol that I had already run through the drills I sure wouldn't remain unarmed until I had some magical round count though the pistol that I owned. 

Since you are talking about a used glock, get a glock armorer to give it a field test, then run it by Glock in Smyrna first chance you get and let them give it the free overhaul.  It usually takes an hour or less.  

Weagle


----------



## WGSNewnan (Jul 25, 2010)

with unknown round counts, i would suggest a recalibration spring pack from wolf springs. replace springs, clean weapon thoroughly, and go shoot lots of ammo.-GunGuru


----------



## jmoser (Jul 26, 2010)

- New striker [firing pin] and striker spring
- New recoil spring
- New magazine spring
- New connector

Thorough strip and clean all other parts.


----------



## 257 roberts (Aug 5, 2010)

weagle said:


> You can never get too much training, but don't think you have to have 3rd level black belt pistol ninja credentials to responsibly carry a pistol.  A responsible person can safely carry and use a self defense handgun with some pretty basic training.
> 
> 2 pistols I would carry without hesitation right out of the box are a S&W revolver and a Glock pistol.  Oh you can bet your paycheck I would be putting some rounds down range the first chance I got.  However,  if i didn't have another pistol that I had already run through the drills I sure wouldn't remain unarmed until I had some magical round count though the pistol that I owned.
> 
> ...



Good post!!! there isn't a magic round count for Glocks


----------



## briguyz71 (Aug 21, 2010)

Do you have to have an appointment with glock to have them look a pistol. Also do they have any procedures for bringing them in.
Thanks,
Brian


----------



## dakota7250 (Aug 21, 2010)

To that last question what do they charge to go through a Glock or is just part of their world class customer service.


----------



## ev239 (Sep 17, 2010)

I second taking to Glock.  We're lucky to have them local!  I just took my G36 in to have them look at it and put nights on and it turned out they wanted to replace the barrel because of fatigue they found.  Said it'll take a couple weeks and they'll ship it right back to me on their dime.  Very nice CS!


----------

